# water pump questions , again



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

Im so glad I didnt put the engine in then attempt this I actually found time to try and install the pump I purchased the flow kooler and stainless divider plates from ames the plates clearly state in the catolog some "contouring" may be needed and no doubt they surely will need "contouring" If you guys could picture a flat peice of stainless and someone hit it with a ball pean hammer that part sticking out is to deep it will need to be grinded down because the way it is now it will not allow both plates to sit flush inside the housing also I have seen a rubber insert that that peice fits into I do not have it .Is it mandatory? or can you get away with out it? so much so I actually thought of cleaning up the steel plates and using them they are rusty but solid (surface rust). now looking over the bolts I have 3 or four studs with nuts on them and 4or 5 regular bolts can someone tell me why ?and explain what holes they go in I have the 8 hole pump I did get the valley pan done , it never got tight all the way to where it felt like any more would have stripped it but its definately snug


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I pulled my water pump back off to put the seals in, I didn't chance it. Pontiacs run hot, those seals divert water to the heads, so without them it may ping more. If you don't do it right, you will think about it with everything that comes up. I ran the stock pump diverter, and sealed it with permatex blue because of the pitting. Yours may be in better shape. Do it twice, do it right and be confident that you know it's right. Oh, there is no do it once when building a pontiac, always learn something after the fact.


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

That is a myth. Pontiac's do NOT run hot.


IF, they are worked on correctly.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68gtohawk8369 said:


> Im so glad I didnt put the engine in then attempt this I actually found time to try and install the pump I purchased the flow kooler and stainless divider plates from ames the plates clearly state in the catolog some "contouring" may be needed and no doubt they surely will need "contouring" If you guys could picture a flat peice of stainless and someone hit it with a ball pean hammer that part sticking out is to deep it will need to be grinded down because the way it is now it will not allow both plates to sit flush inside the housing also I have seen a rubber insert that that peice fits into I do not have it .Is it mandatory? or can you get away with out it? so much so I actually thought of cleaning up the steel plates and using them they are rusty but solid (surface rust). now looking over the bolts I have 3 or four studs with nuts on them and 4or 5 regular bolts can someone tell me why ?and explain what holes they go in I have the 8 hole pump I did get the valley pan done , it never got tight all the way to where it felt like any more would have stripped it but its definately snug


Well that sucks that the stainless plates aren't made correctly. I would be tempted to bead blast the originals and use them again, with the rubber seals, and return the stainless plates.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I was just in the process of replacing my water pump and thought I would check here about the divider plates. I was contemplating on buying one of these two types from OPGI:

Right now I have the type with the two plates. My two plates are pretty well rusted through and there are no rubber gaskets or washers around any of the diverter areas. 

I also bought the pump from NAPA. The fins don't look quite as deep/stout as the original, so I'm probably going to take it back. I'm looking for suggestions.

Thanks,

Bradley


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

I heard good thing on the flow kooler brand as far as the rubber inserts go I have been told the 8 hole water pumps do not use them I could be wrong though as far as the divider plates go I did end up using the stainless ones took some work to make them fit when it was all said and done I guess it really wasnt that bad just time consuming


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I have the 11 hole pump but it had the 8-hole plates inside. The Napa pump I have has the cast impeller blades. But, I'm not sure the length or height. I will measure tomorrow.


----------

